# Audioengine A5+ distorts under certain circumstances



## Cythreill

A week ago, I received my Audioengine A5+'s, and while I'm very pleased with them 99.9% of them of the time, I have a small problem with them.
   
  When playing certain types of songs at an especially high volume, the sound becomes distorted. The distortion is a sort of crackling noise, that seems to affect all frequencies of sound, not just vocals/bass/etc. I've only noticed this with hip-hop tracks, just now I had DMX's 'Get It On The Floor' at an especially high volume and I could notice the crackling noise. 
   
  It's important to note I've not noticed this with other genres, house, jazz, etc. I just played some house and jazz and couldn't make out any distortion at the same sort of volume that I require to force the distortion for many hip-hop songs.
   
My Audioengine A5+'s are plugged into the rear panel of my Creative X-FI Titanium. I play my music from Spotify/Winamp. I keep the volume of the Spotify/Windows at 100%, usually. 
   
  I'm interested as to why this is happening, and what I'm able to do to eliminate the distortion.
   
  I have two related questions;
   
  1) Does whatever is causing the distortion have any capacity to damage my speakers? I'd test the problem some more but it feels like I'm damaging my speakers whenever I induce the distortion.

 2) My speakers seem to play the lowest frequencies at a very soft and very low volume; e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn1VGytzXus Is this just a side-effect of having a non-high end 2.0 setup? I'm sure any 2.1 setup could play those frequencies at a much higher volume.
   
  Thanks :]


----------



## goodolcheez

Are you sure the songs you play don't come with distortion?   If you play distorted source you will hear the distortion no matter what speakers you play with.  99% of songs today have poor dynamic range compression due to excessive loudness during the recording.
   
  If this is not the case for you, then one of the things you can do is to replace your power cords with Wireworld Stratus or higher.  Plug them to your speaker and source.
   
  Voila.....  game solved.


----------



## Cythreill

I don't think it's the specific track. I can definitely hear the same sort of distortion on other tracks, just now I heard it on 'Mercy' ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dqgr0wNyPo ). It's really weird, but I only seem to notice it on some hip hop tracks. 
   
  Would a power cable like that really sort the problem I'm having?
   
  I thought it might be something to do with the SNR on my soundcard, but I'm not exactly sure what it sounds like when you exceed the SNR.


----------



## cel4145

Sounds like you are running the speakers too loud, and you might be getting some clipping. Different songs have different levels of frequency output, so some songs you may not be able to run at the same volume on the dial as others. If you are clipping the amp, it is easily possible to kill the speakers. Tweeters especially don't respond well to amp clipping, and it might not take long at all to kill them off. 

You really need a sub if you want hip hop to sound good. No other way to get those lower bass frequencies. Regular speakers alone just can't do it. If you want to have good sound, get some real home audio speakers. This JBL SUB150P will be much better than any sub that comes with multimedia computer speakers anywhere near the A5+ price range. Find you a used receiver on Craigslist for $50 to $100, and then put the rest into some passive speakers.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





cythreill said:


> I don't think it's the specific track. I can definitely hear the same sort of distortion on other tracks, just now I heard it on 'Mercy' ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dqgr0wNyPo ). It's really weird, but I only seem to notice it on some hip hop tracks.
> 
> Would a power cable like that really sort the problem I'm having?
> 
> I thought it might be something to do with the SNR on my soundcard, but I'm not exactly sure what it sounds like when you exceed the SNR.


 
  Son (no pun intended) you need a good power cable for your A5 speakers and another one for your preamp.  With good power cables, it won't make already existing clipping any worse, even at high volumes.  It will keep your signal clean and allow your speakers to perform louder.
   
  If you are loaded with money, I would suggest investing at least $150 for two power cords.  2 x Wireworld Stratus power cord ($75 each).  It will turn your A5 speakers to super speakers.
   
   
  If you've got more cash and want more serious investment, pickup a $150 Shunyata Research Venom 3 to run from wall outlet to the powerstrip ($100-125), and then 2 x Wireworld Stratus power cords ($150) to your audio gear.  So that's at least $400.
   
  You can thank me later if you don't want to thank me right now...  I have already successfully converted one of the forum members here.  He sent me a thank you email for such great suggestion.  You are next.
   
   

   
  cheez


----------



## cel4145

goodolcheez said:


> Son (no pun intended) you need a good power cable for your A5 speakers and another one for your preamp.  With good power cables, *it won't make already existing clipping any worse*, even at high volumes.




I would agree. Adding good power cables won't make the clipping any worse, but it won't make it any better either. For an extra $400, he would get more mileage out of getting better speakers and better amplification.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I would agree. Adding good power cables won't make the clipping any worse, but it won't make it any better either. For an extra $400, he would get more mileage out of getting better speakers and better amplification.


 
   
  It can easily annihilate the $1000 speakers. Maybe even $1500, maybe more...  Getting more expensive speakers can easily amply the amount of distortion or clipping, and even worse depending on amplification.   And the louder you go (wattage) the worse it can get.
   
   
  cheez


----------



## cel4145

goodolcheez said:


> It can easily annihilate the $1000 speakers. Maybe even $1500, maybe more...  Getting more expensive speakers can easily amply the amount of distortion or clipping, and even worse depending on amplification.   And the louder you go (wattage) the worse it can get.




I said better speakers AND better amplification. If he's running his system so loud its clipping, then the solution is to put in a setup that can be run louder. While I do not buy into the hype about power cords, I am aware that claims are that it increases clarity and musicality, that it somehow provides cleaner power. It's not going to stop the amp from clipping if he is running it too loud.


----------



## yage

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Sounds like you are running the speakers too loud, and you might be getting some clipping. Different songs have different levels of frequency output, so some songs you may not be able to run at the same volume on the dial as others. If you are clipping the amp, it is easily possible to kill the speakers. Tweeters especially don't respond well to amp clipping, and it might not take long at all to kill them off.


 
   
  It's most likely this. Your sound card could be outputting a distorted signal as well - check with your headphones plugged into the headphone jack while playing the music that seems to be causing the trouble. It could be that hip hop is pushing the sound card to clipping based on how the tracks were mastered.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I said better speakers AND better amplification. If he's running his system so loud its clipping, then the solution is to put in a setup that can be run louder. While I do not buy into the hype about power cords, I am aware that claims are that it increases clarity and musicality, that it somehow provides cleaner power.


 
   
  I said better speakers won't remove clipping. And that distortion can be heard more clearly. And even with better amplification the sound will worsen, unless high-end power cords are used.  Better speakers isn't necessarily the solution.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cel4145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not going to stop the amp from clipping if he is running it too loud.


 
   
  That depends on the source and power cords.  With a $2 power cord it will easily amplify clipping and distortion, and add in more noise to the background too by listening loud.
   
   
  cheez


----------



## cel4145

goodolcheez said:


> I said better speakers won't remove clipping. And that distortion can be heard more clearly. And even with better amplification the sound will worsen, unless high-end power cords are used.  Better speakers isn't necessarily the solution.




Well, I just don't think most of us have the money rewire our whole house so that it uses the quality of wiring in expensive power cords. Otherwise, the benefit of good power cords--if there is any--ends at the plug and then you have cheap wire all the way to the street. 




goodolcheez said:


> That depends on the source and power cords.  With a $2 power cord it will easily *amplify clipping* and distortion, and add in more noise to the background too by listening loud.




You can't amplify clipping. The whole point of clipping is that the amplifier has reached it's limits and cannot go any louder. 

Anyway, I don't want to argue about power cords. It's not like talking about speaker cables and audio interconnects which have a part in the analog signal chain. I have yet to see any scientific basis for how power cords could impact sonic quality (unless you have a faulty one). So the OP can go read my position here.


----------



## Cythreill

Okay, so it sounds probable that the noise I heard was from clipping.

 Now I am curious; how likely is it that have I damaged the speakers? I have only had my speakers clip for a total of about 2 minutes since I got them, as I always turn them down very shortly after hearing the clipping.
   
  Is it bad practice, if I want to play my speakers loud, to turn them up until I hear clipping, and then turn them down a bit? I am thinking this might cause some damage, but I'm not sure of the tolerance of my speakers in regards to clipping.
   
  And what baffles me the most is; why design speakers to allow them to play louder than is healthy for the speakers? Why not just limit the speakers so that there is a max volume, and that max volume is healthy to play at?
   
  Thanks for the help guys, and I'll keep the power cables in mind, but I won't buy them just yet. Are there any alternatives to solve clipping? Would getting a sub help, considering the clipping seems to coincide with playing low frequencies?
   
  again, thank you


----------



## cel4145

cythreill said:


> Okay, so it sounds probable that the noise I heard was from clipping.
> 
> Now I am curious; how likely is it that have I damaged the speakers? I have only had my speakers clip for a total of about 2 minutes since I got them, as I always turn them down very shortly after hearing the clipping.



Damage to tweeters from clipping generally comes from overheating. If they were damaged, you'd probably know. The tweeters would be malfunctioning. You could always test them with a sine wave at moderate volumes and see if they are distorting or not putting out any sound at all. 



cythreill said:


> And what baffles me the most is; why design speakers to allow them to play louder than is healthy for the speakers? Why not just limit the speakers so that there is a max volume, and that max volume is healthy to play at?




How would the manufacturer know where to set it? Depends on the input signal to the amp. If you are listening to a classical music piece that is very quiet, you wouldn't be too happy if someone had limited your amp from being turned up to prevent people from playing DMX from blowing their speakers. You'd want to be able to turn it up. 

So instead, manufacturers depend on common sense. If your speakers are even starting to distort (lose composure or clarity), turn it down. Eventually you'll figure out a "safer" lower volume.This is why I'm careful to buy home audio equipment where the setup can get louder than I want to hear it. Then I don't have to worry.


----------



## EventVista

I bought a pair of A5+'s back in November and I love them, however, you are not alone with this issue.

I also find that under certain circumstances (usually heavy complex bass runs at very high volume) the A5+ will show signs of strain and distort. I wondered if it was overheating, but was not sure.

Again, the problem is not frequent, but I have experienced this issue.


----------



## goodolcheez

The distortion / clipping can be reduced significantly if you change out the power cord with an aftermarket one.  *Some* stock power cords are notorious for excessive distortion and roughness.
   
  Trust me guys. Just do it. You can thank me later.
   
  Since the A5/A5+ has the 2-pin C8 IEC power connector on back you can get a nice power cord (Audioquest, Wireworld, Kimber, Shunyata Research, etc) and get a powerstrip.  You can then plug the audioengine power adapter to the powerstrip.  The sound will vary depending on what brand / model you get...  something for you to think about to improve your gear.


----------



## Currawong

If the output volume of the X-Fi is set too high for the input of the Audioengine A5s (or any other amp) this is what happens. It has nothing to do with the power cord.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





currawong said:


> If the output volume of the X-Fi is set too high for the input of the Audioengine A5s (or any other amp) this is what happens. It has nothing to do with the power cord.


 

 True, but it also has a lot to do with the power cord.  High performance aftermarket power cords will enable the speakers to handle higher volume with reduced or no distortion.  Get an aftermarket power cord for the source too.  Power cord has everything to do with it.
   
   
  cheez


----------



## Currawong

No, unfortunately they wont and the suggestion is even unhelpful. They can't change the electronics inside the speaker and their useful effect mostly likely goes only as far as to reduce high-frequency noise. The OP seems to have a problem with double-amping and the output of his sound card being too high. A power cord can't fix too high a voltage from the source.


----------

